# Heating and Planting Vivarium



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Okay guys back again with a few questions. First off I have an 18x18x24 exo terra terrarium, with great stuff on the sides and background. I am completely re-doing the tank, except the background (have a nice vine growing up there). For the sides I would like to get tree fern plaques. I've seen multiple methods of growing plants in tree fern, but can you just grow it right on the tree fern itself? Also my second problem: the tank in the winter stays 60 - 65 degrees during the day! And cooler at night! NEED a way to heat it better. Cannot use space heaters due to electric bill. Any help would be appreciated,
Jake


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

I might also add that while re-doing the tank the frogs will be put in a temporary enclosure. I'm getting more broms and vines. How long can the frogs stay in the temporary enclosure? (They are pumilio cristobal)


----------



## SaFFyR (Jun 23, 2014)

You could create a water feature in the false bottom of the tank with an aquaheater that heats the water. This will raise the amb. temp in the tank. 

You could also create a sump with the aqua heater in it for easier acces to the heater (it might break down in the future). Make sure to drill holes in the tank for a drain- and supplyline (if you use a sump).


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Ok thanks, my false bottom is only a few inches, i heard stories of the heaters not functioning when they arent fully submerged


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Would a turtle water heater work?


----------



## biyian (Nov 30, 2014)

I used a couple of under tank heaters I had in the basement. I had two tiny ones meant for really small tanks so I just stuck both of them on the bottom of my 75gal. They raised the night temp by like 4 degrees above the temp outside the tank which got it right where I wanted it. 

Just don't expect them to work instantly it took a day or two to see results.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Actually about 2 days ago I put a large under tank heater on the bottom. It raised the temp close to 69 degrees. It has made the humidity stay in the 85%-95% range so thats good.


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Troh1916 said:


> Actually about 2 days ago I put a large under tank heater on the bottom. It raised the temp close to 69 degrees. It has made the humidity stay in the 85%-95% range so thats good.


Did you use a temp controller or just always leave it on?


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

Its just on, no temp controller


----------



## zimmerj (Aug 20, 2014)

Ok, I was just curious because I need to do this for the display tank I'm building. I keep the thermostat at 65 when I'm not there and bump it up to 68 when I am there. So in my case, I think I would need a temp controller.


----------



## Troh1916 (Aug 3, 2013)

It may be different for you because my heatpad is older, so it may not work like a new one


----------



## biyian (Nov 30, 2014)

zimmerj said:


> Ok, I was just curious because I need to do this for the display tank I'm building. I keep the thermostat at 65 when I'm not there and bump it up to 68 when I am there. So in my case, I think I would need a temp controller.


You could just adjust your day night cycle in your tank to line up with when you are not there. Meaning night lighting when you aren't at home (assuming your schedule for when you are not at home for large portions of time is pretty regular) and day lighting for the rest of the time. From what I understand most like a drop in temp at night. This makes viewing your tank a little better for you as well.


----------

